# Removing Centrifugal Brakes on Abu 6500



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

Do tournament casters prefer to remove the centrifugal brakes on abu 6500's or similar reels?
If so, do they snap off, slide off, or will they break if you try to take them off? 
What is involved in putting them back on?


----------



## kiyu (Jul 12, 2011)

HI mate!

normally for casting on 6500 we don't use Centrifugal Brakes. 
Only magged. (could be Monomag or Multimag) or the original mag on Abu 6500 CT mag. ( the original is not the best.. but works)

Abu got like to many reels with different spool recently( well actually it was like 7 years ago) they Release the V spool which include 6 centrifugal brakes on it. 

Old abus got only 2 centrifugal brakes on it. 

if you got the version with 2 centrifugal you have to remove it and keep it safe. 
in case of V spool wich 6 breakes there is NO need to remove it ... if you PUSH the brakes down they will fit they and is the same that remove in it. 

I hope that help


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Since most of us have modified mag systems, compared to stock, most do not run centrifugal brakes at the same time. On a stock mag reel, depending on the reel, you may find mechanical brakes are necessary to compliment the mags. Tourney mag units have the ability to move closer and further away from the spool (compared to stock mags), allowing much more control, basically eliminating the requirement for extra help.


----------

